# Free signatures!



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

have some fun with some pictures from here 
thanks 
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana*

Here are links to my horse, Havana: http://www.horseforum.com/members/12306/album/my-horses-1207/havanas-pattern-right-side-8637/
http://www.horseforum.com/members/12306/album/my-horses-1207/havana-scared-something-8576/
Use whichever one you want or both  If you could just make it black and white (there's not much color to start with hehe) and add the words "Havana June 6, 2006" That would be great!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok I'll get started lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*jadeewood--*
I had a few ideas I couldn't choose between....You're welcome to use any or all of them


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

The first one with eyes is very beautiful


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*jiblethead--*
Here's yours. I did one for each picture. I couldn't fit the date on them without them being clutterd, so I just wrote her name. Hope ya like em!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

wiktorija said:


> The first one with eyes is very beautiful


Thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i love the ones with apaches eyes. thanks so much.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> wow, i love the ones with apaches eyes. thanks so much.


You're welcome


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you do one each of my monkeys?

Arrow Star:








Silver Sabre:








Traces of Gold:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Can you do one each of my monkeys?
> 
> Arrow Star:
> View attachment 21781
> ...


Sure


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

I really like them a lot! It's alright about the date thing, it wasn't that important. They're really pretty!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

jiblethead said:


> I really like them a lot! It's alright about the date thing, it wasn't that important. They're really pretty!


glad you like them


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

haha quite lovly is that on photo bucket


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lovehorsesandrunning said:


> haha quite lovly is that on photo bucket



Lol ya


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you could come up with one with any one of these pics that would be cool. 

Pictures of My Boy:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

apc11196 said:


> If you could come up with one with any one of these pics that would be cool.
> 
> Pictures of My Boy:


sure thing


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here ya go....Hope u like them!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my goodness i love them! if you would like to can you do one of each of my horses? i'll send you a link to their albums and you can pick because you have good style and do great choices!!
This is Baby
http://www.horseforum.com/members/11672/album/baby-1055/
This is Carmen
http://www.horseforum.com/members/11672/album/carmen-1054/
and this is Kitty
http://www.horseforum.com/members/11672/album/kitty-1057/
choose any picture/pictures and you can put their names on them if you like.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*apc-*

Yours are done 






































Guys, if you don't like something or think I can improve on something or other, please tell me so I can redo it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*lilkitty90-*

I did a few of each of your horses. Hope ya like:

Baby:




























Carmen:




























Kitty:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

equiniphile i absolutly LOVE them! they are perfect! and you went over the top! = )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> equiniphile i absolutly LOVE them! they are perfect! and you went over the top! = )


Glad you like them


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone else want one?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

could you do one for me 
could it say buzz or it doenst have to
i have two pictures choose one or do both


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

or.. 
these ones just found some more


----------

